# isaacs trip to home depot... any suggestions



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

today... i decided to go to home depot. i thought maybe i could buy myself some after b-day presents. he he he he 

i have no clue what i am looking for. my pastry chef said she got most of her stuff there like stencils, ect. for some reason, i couldnt find them. i was hoping to get some cool stuff out of the paint department but i was very disapointed. 

i think this is due to becasue i have no clue what i want and where it would be. 

i love buying kitchen stuff so i am curious what you all use for the pastry shop that you have bought at home depot. 

i will be back there soon enough to buy things.

any suggestions?


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

isaac,

Although I am not a Pastry Chef form time to time I do Do a bit of pastry. here are a few item that I got at Home Depot;

PVC Pipe, Paint scrapers and spatulas, Spray Bottles and Paint guns, Marble slab, 12' tiles, A few plant pots (for display deco." )... These are a few things that I can remember off the top. 

D. Lee


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm not as familar with that store as I am with my local craft stores for finding baking supplies. Craft stores have TONs of stencils...you can make your own too. Most crafts stores have a baking isle too. 

If I was you I'd spend more of my money on books. Then as I wanted to learn each techinque I'd buy some of the equipment. Because I have tons and tons of stuff that I hardly ever touch equipment wise, but good pastry books I use daily and I haven't one second of regret owning books vs. some of the equipment purchases I've made over the years collect dust (specially once your working in the profession). Just a thought........


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i love books too. i love equpiment too. two deadly passions that will for sure burn a hole in my wallet!!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You can get a torch at Home depot. It will be cheaper. Also a painter's wood grain tool, use to imitate wood, works great on chocolate. In artist's material store you can get acetate sheets.

Before running and buying a ton of things you are not sure you'll use. Sit down and ask yourself when and how you would use that tool and buy it only when you decide for a specific project. 

Wendy is right books are a lot more fun than gadgets.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Just a quick note Isaac, if you have the passion and not enough money.....I love to search out old resale book stores around the city and rumage thru flea markets for baking books. It's become a bit of a hobby and my husband even likes to help (provided we stop for snacks along the way). He can always find the needle in the hay stack and I'm more than half blind. 

There's a church in a very wealth area in Chicago that holds a big book sale every year. I've always had to work on that day....but this year seeing how I'm un-employeed and my wallet isn't full...(lets just say my fingers are crossed). 

I used to buy books at e-bay, but actually salvaging thru peoples junk is kind of fun when your a cookbook junkie. 

Anyway, it's just a thought.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

wendy,

that is a good idea. i love rumaging through other peoples stuff. i am 2 hours away from the city so one of these days, i am going there just ti hit the book stores. 

my grandmother pasted away not to long ago and i will be inherating all the cook books. god bless that women. 

yes, books are getting really $$$$ these days. i was telling my mom the other evening that its a better habit then drinking, smoking, or doing drugs. 

when i get dperessed cause money is low and i dont have any good books, i just hop on the net. i always find something that interests me. mom asked why i dont check out books at the library. they wont let me write in them .i have notes all over my books.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Tell your Mom my experience. I used to buy books and neat tools at another pastry chef job (years ago)I had. I thought it was great the club paid for everything. Until the day I quit, then some time passed and I went to re-order those items. Items I had spent alot of my personal time looking for....and guess what I couldn't get them any more. Books that went out of print, pastry tips wilton no longer makes, etc...

Of course you do have to use good judgement and not spend all your money on items for your work, but things you value or bring value to you as a chef you should own yourself. I buy all my own books and special equipment, save all of my reciepts and write them off my taxes, every year. 

It's a good excuse.......


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I-Man - Was the budget issue the reason for your interest in buying a scale at an office supply store? Eventially everything goes on sale. I have to wear a suit to work. This means I need shirts and ties. At least once a year the store where I buy my shirts puts them on sale. That's when I buy them. All merchants need to clean out stock every so often, witness William Sonoma and the $250 Kenwood. Keep your eyes peeled and sign up for as many catalogs as you can. Sur La Table, chefscatalog.com,cooking.com,williamssonoma.com,ta volo.com,kingarthurflour.com all the usual suspects. You may not see the exact thing you're looking for in the clearance section but you will eventually. In the mean while you may see other things you want cheap. Take your time. You have your whole life to accumulate a plethora of unnecessary kitchen toys


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

kyle and wendy, 

i try not to buy too fast. i ususually will think of what future value it will have for me. like the scale... i have no clue when i will use it but i know i will need it in due time... like when i go home and bake bread or when i have a p[racitcal test and i need a scale. it was on sale... 10 bucks cheaper too. nice.

i like to buy books and equpiment... like i said. i have tons of tools... some i use more then others of course. i try not to buy things that wont help me out when what i like to do. maybe not getting married and having kids will be a good thing.

yes, i need to sign up for more catalogues. i used to do this but i never really had the time to sit down and read them but i do now so i should get back on the horse again.

thanks for the advise kyle and wendy. my mom just doesnt see the true value of these iteams. he he he 

p.s. yesterday, i FINALLY out la brea (sp?) bread book. i havent had time to read it yet. saving the lust for this weekend


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You will have a nice weekend indeed, Isaac!



[ September 06, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I just went to the most auesome booksale I've ever seen. It's held by Freinds of Lake Forest Library on Green Bay Road in Lake Forest, IL. It started today at 9 o a.m. and its open Sat. & Sunday I believe. Anyone in Chicago, this is a new MUST (but don't beat me to the baking books please) GO!

They have tons of used books sold out of a tent they set up in the park.

I spent $80.00 and the average cookbook was $1.00 a piece, the most expensive one was $6.00. I don't even know how many I bought but it was 3 full arm loads to the car. NOT BAD.....they had a decent selection of cookbooks although I pretty much only looked at the baking books. Time Life series, magazines, junior league books, southern living, pillsbury, betty, martha, on and on. 

My best find (for the moment) Elaine Gonzeles "Chocolate artistry" not her newer chocolate book, this ones older and with tons of info.. 

I'll be waiting in line next year for the doors to open!


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I can get acetate sheets at and art store?!! cool.

So do I just ask the clerk, "where are the acetate sheets?" Or do they have another name?

What about getting a heat lamp to practice pulled sugar at home? Does anyone have any ideas on what I could use to keep the sugar warm?

thanx
eeyore

"If you are able to keep your calm while everyone else is losing their heads, then maybe you just dont understand the problem."


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

How about a heating pad?


----------

